# treated plywood for kennel floor



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Has anyone used treated plywood as a kennel floor? Is there any risks using treated lumber? or would it be better to paint it? I have looked into concrete but do not want something permanent since we are not going to stay in this house. Pavers are expensive since my kennel is 10 x 16. As you can see I need a solution that will not break the pocket book.
My GSD's kennel is a mud pit because he doesn't stop running.. Don't worry, I do not have him in it and won't until I get it fixed.
Advice needed!!!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I would be afraid of the chemicals in it.I would investigate more into the chemicals before I would do it.JMO


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

How about the new stuff they are using for outside decks? It looks like painted plywood but is actually a vinyl.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I have used it, I just make sure the dogs don't chew it. Lately I have replaced the old plywood with decking, it is cheaper and the small gaps helps it dry out faster when it rains or after washing it down.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Patio pavers is another good idea...or horse matting.....


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

What about gravel/stone?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

or cypress mulch?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I would build a basic 16 x 7 deck (cheap wood if you aren't going to be there long) and put gravel in the remaining area.

Either that or straw.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I also use straw also when my kennels get muddy - very cheap and usually lasts until things dry out.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I would not use treated wood of any kind. I know that wood for decks has changed, but the old style had chemicals that were fatal to dogs. I have read of water pooling on a deck, the dog or cat drinking from it and dying of the chemicals that leached to the surface.

Why take a chance - there are better alternatives as some have mentioned.


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you all for your answers. I have used staw, wood chips, etc but he has ran his kennel down to where it has troughs in it so those two options are not working anymore. He also does the same on gravel.. I will check into decking material as I had not thought of that.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I use treated plywood for all of my dog shelters. And I used treated wood for the four by fours and two by fours in my kennel. They no longer put arsenic in the wood to treat it. I asked when I bought it. 

My critters have been in these kennels for years now without any problems. 

For mud, I would suggest cedar chips over straw. Straw is a pain to clean up. Cedar chips will soak up the mud, and keep down the bugs as well. They disintegrate over time.


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Sue, 

Thank you for your input. I have just laid chips down over the mud/straw and it helps some. He is just a very active boy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

chips and straw combined is really fun to clean up. Hope you do not find it so. Good luck.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I second the patio pavers. Concrete ones aren't very expensive. I bought a dozen 1/2" granite (looks like cobblestone) pavers last year at home depot, they were around $20. 

What's nice is they don't require changing like straw, they're washable. You can pick them up and take them with you when you move.


----------

